

How to maximize revenue on iOS apps - a_s_cohen
http://www.brain-scape.com/blog/2011/10/app-store-revenue-optimization-class-slideshare-embedded/

======
thecavnyc
Very cool, this is the first collection of info I've seen on this topic.

------
amandee
definitely a must read for anyone with an app in iTunes. it got a great
response from the rest of the crowd at general assembly.

------
jhollida24
excellent advice

